

Ask HN: What are the Linux Tools/Scripts you don't want to live without anymore? - wegi

Everybody has some piece of software&#x2F;code on his *nix system that is either cool&#x2F; a quality of life improvement&#x2F; or just really usefull. I&#x27;d like to see some of your favorites.
======
oweiler
`up`, a small Bash function I once wrote. It allows you to walk up the
directory tree by passing it a path or the number of levels you would like to
walk up.

Has served me well in Java in projects with deep directory trees (due to deep
package hierarchies).

[https://github.com/helpermethod/up](https://github.com/helpermethod/up)

------
ricardobeat
Picked up very recently:
[https://github.com/peco/peco](https://github.com/peco/peco)

Git alias for keeping branches up-to-date:
[https://gist.github.com/ricardobeat/9600953](https://gist.github.com/ricardobeat/9600953)

------
ctb_mg
Although not specifically Linux:

screen, ack, ssh-agent, git.

------
th1agofm
i have an alias for pwd | pbcopy which basically copies my current directory
into clipboard.

